# Ai



## underscore (Jul 22, 2010)

My guy can't get aromasin or HGC. Is there a vendor that has these items? I can't seem to find one. Are they named something else on these vendor sites? 

Thanks


----------



## tballz (Jul 22, 2010)

CEM Products (sponsor here) has ai's....letro, arimidex, exemestane.  Good to go. 

They do not have hcg, though...that can't be sold as a research chem.


----------



## aja44 (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, I just went onto NAPS and found them in like 2 seconds.  I must be a fucken genius or something.


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 22, 2010)

naps pretty much has it all.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 23, 2010)

yah bump on naps , Im lookign at pickng up form 1-test cyp , tren ect. some time soon and see that got the anti-e and hcg your looking for.
im on hrt so dont really use hcg but still keep my Anti-e's on hand and run somtimes if highrt dosed cycle.
I like the letro myself.


----------



## Gawd (Jul 23, 2010)

Yup.
Naps has HCG (it's named HCG)
They also have Aromasin (GP Exemestane)


----------



## brandonp005 (Jul 23, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Naps bro!


----------

